#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Кем был Будда?

## Shus

*
Перевод статьи: Alexander Wynne «Who was the Buddha?»

----------

Aion (15.06.2021), Alex (15.06.2021), sergey (15.06.2021), Yagmort (19.06.2021), Айрат (16.06.2021), Ануруддха (15.06.2021), Гошка (20.06.2021), Селя (15.06.2021)

----------


## Aion

> Существует ли возможность отделить миф от реальности, и таким образом вернуть Будду в современный дискурс?


Какой шикарный вопрос! Для тех, кто не видит в нём чёрного юмора, перефразирую: существует ли возможность отделить нирвану от самсары, чтобы таким образом "задушить послушными руками своего непослушного Христа"?
Мой ответ "современному дискурсу":



P.S.

----------

Ассаджи (16.06.2021), Кузьмич (21.06.2021)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Какой шикарный вопрос! Для тех, кто не видит в нём чёрного юмора, перефразирую: существует ли возможность отделить нирвану от самсары, чтобы таким образом "задушить послушными руками своего непослушного Христа"?
> Мой ответ "современному дискурсу":


Вот и натальная карта подтверждает выводы британской компартии насчет рабоче-крестьянского происхождения Готамы. Архаичные мифы наконец-то низложены!

----------


## sergey

Сергей, спасибо за перевод.
Несколько слов по тексту статьи.
По поводу того, что отец бодхисатты пахал землю, я где-то читал, что это мог быть например обряд первой борозды, когда как раз царь вспахивает первую борозду.
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A6...B7%D0%B4%D1%8B
Что принц до 29 лет не догадывался о старости, болезни и смерти, это действительно вызывает сомнения, согласен с Александром Винном. Хотя кажется то ли в суттах, то ли в другой литературе, может быть более поздней, говорится, что его отец специально ограждал сына от всего этого. Ведь при рождении было предсказано, что он станет или царем-чакравартином, или, если оставит мир, то пробудившимся, Буддой. И вроде отец, не желая, чтобы сын становился отшельником, а размышления о смерти, старости и т.п., могли подвести к этому, делал какие-то действия, чтобы сын не сталкивался с этим. Хотя странно, обычно дети по-моему в дошкольном возрасте узнают о смерти, я помню свои размышления на этот счёт в года три-четыре  :Smilie:  . Ну и мать бодхисатты умерла вскоре после его рождения, могла ли эта тема не затрагиваться до его 29 лет?

Ещё по поводу статьи, всё-таки там заметное количество текста - мнения, оценки, интерпретации самого Александра Винна, мне кажется, это тоже стоит учитывать.

Например он пишет:



> ...В палийском описании Первой проповеди Будды утверждается, что его первые пять слушателей сразу же обрели просветление. (_Не совсем так. Кондання, по сутте, стал сотапанной, остальные четверо стали сотапаннами в течение кажется недели, а пробуждения и арахатства они достигли, когда Будда произнес им проповедь, сохраненную как Анатта-лаккхана сутта. - sergey_) Однако, другие тексты дают основания усомниться в этом. ...
> 
> После долгого расставания с Буддой Конданна ведет себя как умоляющий о милости верующий, а не как просветленная личность (arahant): он простирается на земле, поглаживая и целуя ноги Будды, и при этом все время восклицает: «Я Конданна! Я Конданна!»


Я не знаток пали, но судя по английскому переводу бх. Суджато, русскому переводу SV, сделанному с перевода Бх. Бодхи и тексту пали, досточт. Кондання два раза назвал себя:



> Atha kho āyasmā aññāsikoṇḍañño sucirasseva yena bhagavā tenupasaṅkami; upasaṅkamitvā bhagavato pādesu sirasā nipatitvā bhagavato pādāni mukhena ca paricumbati, pāṇīhi ca parisambāhati, nāmañca sāveti: Variant: aññāsikoṇḍañño → aññākoṇḍañño “*koṇḍaññohaṁ, bhagavā, koṇḍaññohaṁ, sugatā*”ti.
> Однажды Благословенный пребывал в Раджагахе в Бамбуковой Роще в Беличьем Святилище. И тогда Достопочтенный Аннья Конданнья после очень долгого отсутствия подошёл к Благословенному, упал в ноги Благословенному, расцеловал стопы, погладил их руками и объявил своё имя: «Я Конданнья, Благословенный! Я Конданнья, Счастливый!»1


Но это мнение А.В., что Кондання ведет себя не как арахат. Кстати говоря, в жизнеописании Сарипутты тоже говорится, что прощаясь с Буддой перед своей париниббаной, Сарипутта обнял ноги Бхагавана.
И в сутте присутствующий Вангиса с одобрения Будды восхваляет поведение Конданни:



> И тогда Достопочтенный Вангиса произнёс восхваление Достопочтенному Аннье Конданнье в присутствии Благословенного этими уместными строфами:
> 
>     «Добившись просветления в преемственности Будды,
>     Старец Конданнья устремлением сильным обладает —
>     Он тот, кто обретает пребывания приятные,
>     Он тот, кто часто обретает все уединения.
> 
>     Всё то, что может ученик достичь,
>     Кто Мастера Учение практикует,
> ...


То есть у современного человека Александра Винна есть какие-то представления, как себя должен вести арахат. Описанное в сутте поведение не укладывается в эти представления. Отсюда - допущение А.В., что Конданнья может быть не был арахатом, а потом традиция, мифологизация событий, его причислила к арахатам. Но есть ведь другое возможное объяснение: Кондання - арахат, он, будучи арахатом, сделал то, что написано в сутте, но А.В. ошибочно считает, что арахат так не вел бы себя.

Это был пример к моему тезису, что "всё-таки там заметное количество текста - мнения, оценки, интерпретации самого Александра Винна, мне кажется, это тоже стоит учитывать."

----------

Alex (18.06.2021), Shus (17.06.2021), Ассаджи (17.06.2021)

----------


## Aion

> Архаичные мифы наконец-то низложены!


Архаичные мифы мудрее дуализма существования и несуществования...

----------

Ассаджи (20.06.2021)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> то принц до 29 лет не догадывался о старости, болезни и смерти, это действительно вызывает сомнения, согласен с Александром Винном.


У него умерла мама. То есть он с этим встречался при жизни, но если считать, что он был человеком, то дети этого не помнят.

----------


## sergey

> У него умерла мама. То есть он с этим встречался при жизни, но если считать, что он был человеком, то дети этого не помнят.


Я в своем комментарии написал:



> Ну и мать бодхисатты умерла вскоре после его рождения, могла ли эта тема не затрагиваться до его 29 лет?


Мать бодхисатты, по текстам, умерла на 7 день после его рождения. Но за 29 лет неужели ни разу у ребенка, а потом молодого человека не возник вопрос: "а где моя мама"? И неужели он не знал, что его мать умерла, то есть не был в курсе, что есть такое явление, как смерть? То есть вот такой вопрос может же возникнуть.  Правда, если не ошибаюсь, в суттах нет истории про поездки из дворца и встречи со стариком, больным, трупом и отшельником в отношении бодхисатты Готамы. Такая история есть в Махападана сутте про бодхисатту Випасси: http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...-01-sv.htm#a24 Эта история про Будду нашей эпохи вроде появляется в других текстах. 
Впрочем, эта тема - про перевод статьи, обсуждать вопрос о смерти и четырех встречах здесь подробно наверное не стоит.
p.s. Я допускаю, что могло быть так, что именно после того, как бодхисатта увидел труп, он задумался о смерти, как это говорится в Махападана сутте про бодхисатту Випасси.

----------

Shus (19.06.2021)

----------


## Shus

> ...всё-таки там заметное количество текста - мнения, оценки, интерпретации самого Александра Винна, мне кажется, это тоже стоит учитывать.


Так ведь это не академическая статья и даже не научпоп. Для такого жанра, наверное, может подойти название типа "романтическое эссе известного ученого".

В чем он, по моему мнению, абсолютно прав, так это в том, что описание жизни Готамы не вполне соответствует историческим и социально-экономическим реальностям времен его жизни. "Царь", "принц", "дворец" и пр. - это даже для немного более поздних времен чересчур эпично. Тем более для такой убогой местности как тераи (кто ездил в Лумбини - может оценить). Даже в более поздние времена все выглядело намного скромнее (см. раскопки "Капилавасту"). 


Причем, на этом фоне личность Готамы вызывает еще большее удивление и восхищение.

----------

Балдинг (20.06.2021)

----------


## Селя

> У него умерла мама. То есть он с этим встречался при жизни, но если считать, что он был человеком, то дети этого не помнят.


Также он должен был хоть раз переболеть насморком. Не может такого быть, чтобы не знал об этой болезни.

И старение. При внимательном наблюдении видно, что всё стареет и разрушается каждое мгновение.

И неудовлетворенность. Даже мимолетна радость от обладания приятным. 

И, если царевичу давали хорошее философское образование, он должен был все это осознавать.

А по эпосу получается, что он жил как в пьяном сне, ничего не понимая, что вокруг происходит. Столько лет так жил!

----------


## Селя

Где-то слышал, что учение Благословенного - это творение не одного человека, а целой школы мудрецов. Подведенное под личность одного человека. Это вроде как есть в буддологии такое мнение, что-то типа мифологической школы в библеистике.

Есть старый анекдот:
Брежнев спрашивает Суслова:
- Ты "Малую землю" читал?
- Да, читал, два раза. Очень понравилось.
- Надо и мне почитать.

Вот также и здесь, наверное. Написали, а авторство приписали.


Но кто бы ни был основателем БуддаДхаммы - один человек или школа пандитов - всё равно это учение изменяет последователей к лучшему, пробуждает, отрезвляет и выводит за пределы страданий (что подтверждает наш с вами собственный опыт практики учения). Только не надо акцентировать внимание на личности основателя, если таковой вообще существовал (в единственном числе). А что касаемо исторических свидетельств существования царевича, его останков и т.д. - так ведь на основе любого артефакта можно создать сенсацию и "доказать" то, что надо доказать для укрепления веры людей и усиления идеологии. Возьмем, к примеру, "доказательство" учеными нетленности тела Хамбо ламы Итигелова. И т.д. Может быть, в средние века специально создавали все эти артефакты, закладывали в ступы, и т.д., чтобы создать миф об основателе учения.

Правда, такой подход к учению приводит к отказу от ритуалов почитания основателя. Но нам же важны не ритуалы как одно из оков на пути к Пробуждению, ведь так?

----------


## Yagmort

а в каком источнике упоминается о том, что Гаутама был лодочником?

----------


## Павел Б

> Где-то слышал, что учение Благословенного - это творение не одного человека, а целой школы мудрецов. Подведенное под личность одного человека. Это вроде как есть в буддологии такое мнение.
> 
> 
> Вот также и здесь, наверное. Написали, а авторство приписали.
> 
> 
> Но кто бы ни был основателем БуддаДхаммы - один человек или школа пандитов - 
> 
> всё равно это учение изменяет последователей к лучшему, пробуждает, отрезвляет и выводит за пределы страданий (что подтверждает наш с вами собственный опыт практики учения).
> ...


Учение Будды в настоящее время - действительно, не есть учение только одного. Но ни в коем случае не следует опускать многочисленных Будд и Бодхисаттв, дающих Учение - до уровня каких-то там ходячих калькуляторов-энциклопедистов. Или, по вашему - мудрецов. Конечно, некий минимальный уровень интеллекта нужен. Но и излишнее мудрствование в РАМКАХ концепций - препятствие на пути к пробуждению. 
Что, собственно, и показывают некоторые шибкомудрые буддолухи.

Никакое написание никаких текстов никогда не произведёт Учение Будды. Для создания Учения обязательно нужен Будда, а лучше - несколько. И не всякий, а тот, кто желает создать и передать Учение.

Создателем Учения Будды может быть только Будда. Передавать Учение могут некоторые из людей(или не-людей).
И - основа Учения существует с настолько древних времён или даже с до начала всех времён - что на самом деле глупо говорить про каких-то там основателей. Можно, по-моему, говорить о героическом подвиге интерпретации Учения для нас, тупых безмозглых наглых жадных злых обезьян.

Если на пути Учения, последователь изменяется к лучшему (что бы это ни значило в ВАШЕМ представлении), то можно за такого последователя порадоваться. А можно и не радоваться.
Если на пути Учения, последователь изменяется к худшему (что бы это ни значило в ВАШЕМ представлении), то можно за такого последователя погоревать, а можно и не горевать.
Путь Учения ведёт туда, где нет улучшений и ухудшений. 

Исключительно обязательно необходимо акцентировать внимание на Буддах и Бодхисаттвах, которые совершают беспримерный подвиг донесения Учения до наших тупых и ленивых мозгов(и всего им сопутствующего).

А что касаемо исторических свидетельств и создания артефактов для создания мифотворчества - то вы сейчас именно этим и занимаетесь. Конечно, на несравнимо низком уровне. 

Если вас корёжит от ритуалов почитания - так вас никто кнутом не гонит! Сами по себе действия с ритуалами почитания имеют относительно немного практической пользы. Гораздо больше практической пользы имеют действия по выявлению и искоренению/трансформации того, что заставляет вас не уважать Учителей.

Каждый из нас несёт огромное количество оков на пути Учения. Вы пропагандируете довольно хитрый, но далеко не новый способ уклонения от труда по освобождению от оков глупости, жадности, злости, ревности, гордости. 
Возможно, кому-то не важны ритуалы. Но до такого состояния ещё надо дорасти.

----------


## Aion

> а в каком источнике упоминается о том, что Гаутама был лодочником?

----------


## Балдинг

> Какой шикарный вопрос!


Действительно. Налицо размашистое обращение с терминологией.
Про реальность уже лень.
А про миф интересен сеанс созерцания на оппозиции «миф-мифология».
Некий миф А, как миф рассматривается мифологией, которая как бы видит миф А как миф А. Сознание, находящееся внутри мифа А не видит, что это миф.
Но дело в том, что просто-напросто миф А рассматривается мифологией как миф А из мифа А’. То есть для сознания, находящегося в мифе А’, доступен мифологический контекст по отношению к мифу А. А факт того, что оно само находится в мифе А’, ему недоступен. Он будет доступен сознанию, которое будет находиться в мифе А’’.

----------

Ассаджи (21.06.2021)

----------


## Aion

> А про миф интересен сеанс созерцания на оппозиции «миф-мифология».


Не интересен, сорри.



> Миф – необходимейшая – прямо нужно сказать, трансцендентально-необходимая – категория мысли и жизни; и в нем нет ровно ничего случайного, ненужного, произвольного, выдуманного или фантастического. Это – подлинная и максимально конкретная реальность. 
> 
> *А. Ф. Лосев*

----------


## Балдинг

> Не интересен, сорри.


Ну вот видите :-) Или не видите?
Как говорится, кому как. 

Ведь только что «реальность» скипнули, как лестницу, по которой взобрались на чердак, куда ее за собой уже не тащим.

И тут, бац (!), или бух (!), и Aion, повесив на щит уважаемого А. Ф. Лосева, с грохотом затаскивает на чердак лестницу :-)

Ничего личного! Многим, в самом деле, интереснее лестницы таскать :-) Банально же.

[на всякие совсем уж пожарные: то, о чем толкует Лосев «сидит внутри» того, о чем толкую я]

----------


## Aion

> Ну вот видите :-) Или не видите?
> Как говорится, кому как.


Вижу, конечно. 
Чердаками не интересуюсь. 
Только подвалы, только хардкор!

----------

